# Weeping ????? Willow



## Lorain (Jul 20, 2006)

I bought a weeping ????? willow 3 years ago. Last year it was 3 ft. tall with dense weeping stems off one main stalk.This year it produced numerous branches (straight up in the air) off the main trunk about 15 ft. high.I'd like to know what to do with it now.I want to keep the plant weeping if possible. I had know idea the grew so tall. Thanks for your help.
Lorain


----------



## Rtom45 (Jul 21, 2006)

Sounds like water shoots to me. All the branches that shot straight up should be removed at the trunk.


----------

